

Show HN: Dark Sky, reinvented Weather Prediction and Radar Visualization - thegrossman
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jackadam/dark-sky-hyperlocal-weather-prediction-and-visuali

======
armando
This looks totally rad -- the stylistic choices are as cool as the idea is
intriguing.

~~~
thegrossman
We're still experimenting with colors of the radar intensity values. It's
turned out to be surprisingly difficult to make a color palette that is both
clear and not totally ugly.

Our best results have come from ripping off the color tables of false-color
NASA astronomical photographs.

